# Review Of Probiotic Trial Research Finds Only Bifantis(R) Able To Claim Efficacy Versus Placebo For IBS Symptoms



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

A new analysis of randomized controlled trials evaluating probiotics in the treatment of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) has found that Bifantis(R), Bifidobacterium infantis 35624, the sole ingredient in Align(R) (manufactured by Procter & Gamble), is the only probiotic currently able to demonstrate significant improvement in IBS symptoms based upon a properly designed research study.View the full article


----------

